# Eclipse: Deployment & Pfad Tomcat-Applikation



## tme (2. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Workspace mit 2 unterschiedlichen Versionen einer Software. Beide sollen (getrennt voneinander, also niemals gleichzeitig) auf dem selben eingerichteten Tomcat-Server (in Eclipse eingerichtet) deployed werden. Beide sollen über Domain ist reserviert ansprechbar sein.

Wenn ich eine Applikation über den Tomcat laufen lasse, wird unter dem Server die Datei "server.xml" rekonfiguriert und erhält solch eine Zeile:


```
<Context docBase="SimplePilotMGW" path="/SimplePilotMGW" reloadable="true" source="org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.server:SimplePilotMGW"/></Host>
```

Diese Zeile besagt, das Projekt ist nicht unter Domain ist reserviert ansprechbar, sondern unter http://localhost/SimplePilotMGW. Ich würde die Applikation gerne ohne den zusätzlichen Pfad ansprechen, um so nahe wie möglich an dem Echtsystem entwickeln zu können.

Natürlich kann ich die Applikation deployen, den Server stoppen, die server.xml manuell editieren (und dabei path="/" setzen), den Servercache leeren und den Server neu starten. Dann funktioniert dies. Aber schon beim nächsten Wechsel der Applikation ist diese Änderung wieder weg.

Laut einem Kollegen gibt es in Netbeans dafür eine Option, die man am Projekt selbst festlegen kann (macht ja Sinn). Leider kann ich solch eine Option bei Eclipse nicht finden.

Läßt sich dies bei Eclipse nicht konfigurieren?


----------



## maki (2. Sep 2009)

Es ist nicht ratsam, auf dem ROOT Kontext ([c]/[/c])zu entwickeln oder gar Prod laufen zu lassen, mit "richtigem" Kontext, wie zB. ([c]/SimplePilotMGW[/c]), ist das schon besser.
Ansonsten kannst du in der Server Konfiguration (über den View) die WebApps konfigurieren, inkl. Kontextnamen.


----------



## tme (2. Sep 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Es ist nicht ratsam, auf dem ROOT Kontext ([c]/[/c])zu entwickeln oder gar Prod laufen zu lassen, mit "richtigem" Kontext, wie zB. ([c]/SimplePilotMGW[/c]), ist das schon besser.



Leider wird's für die Entwicklung derzeit notwendig. Umso weiter wir uns strukturell vom Echtserver entfernen, umso mehr Potential für Katastrophen gibt's nach dem Testen.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kannst du in der Server Konfiguration (über den View) die WebApps konfigurieren, inkl. Kontextnamen.



Vielen Dank! Seitdem ich mit Eclipse arbeite, habe ich diesen kleinen "Modules"-Tab übersehen.

Bist ein Schatz.


----------

